# Sears screamer



## nightrider (Jul 7, 2022)

My neighborhood had a 4th of July parade on my block this year. I put some of my prewar ballooner bikes (8) on display in front of my house. At the end of the festivities, a lady down the street said she had her childhood bike.  Asked if I wanted it, but said "it's a chopper though". I said sure. An hour later she brought this over.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 7, 2022)

Ask if she will take a pic with the bike.


----------



## nightrider (Jul 7, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Ask if she will take a pic with the bike.



thats a good idea! I should do a before and after with her. maybe she would even like to ride it.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jul 8, 2022)

Maybe she has photos of the bike when new?


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 9, 2022)

Your bike is a 72 or 73. With the BMA sticker, fork reflectors is how to tell. Great score. A chainguard should not be hard to find.


----------



## JLF (Jul 10, 2022)

Wow!  Nice bike!  Should be a fun project.


----------



## nightrider (Oct 2, 2022)

Slowly getting this back on the road. It's still crusty, but all moving parts now function as they should. Waiting on a freewheel and some bar tape. Original seat pan is soaking.  I'm going to try and recover it myself. Trying not to spend much money on it. I'm in it for $100 + - already. Anyone have a chain guard?
Thanks for looking, cheers.
Johnny


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 13, 2022)

I remember those.
I had a 1968 Sears Spyder 10 speed so I used to look at all the Sears bikes when they came out.

Reminds me of the Murray Eliminator and the Raleigh Choppers.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 13, 2022)

Wasn’t the red lever a “drag brake” that you could release for “burnouts”?


----------



## nightrider (Oct 15, 2022)

It's riding again! Just need to do the park brake thingy and fix the sagging reflector. Also going to have the seat pan, headbadge area and downtube pinstriped.


----------



## JLF (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks great!  I'll be interested in hearing how fast it is and what kind of quarter mile times you get.  😀


----------



## nightrider (Oct 20, 2022)

I must say, the gears are great! Something I'm not used to.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 19, 2022)

This is on ebay



Innovator, indeed!


----------

